# Clubs in West Sussex are there any?



## chalky76

Hello to all. I am looking for a club in my area (Crawley) but to no avail. ZT is down in Brighton but I am after something more local if there is any. Am not being lazy but my work is up and down so would like somewhere close so I can go last minute if possible. Does anyone out there know of any in Crawley West Sussex?

Cheers

Chalky


----------



## Haywire

i have been havin the same trouble as u looking for a close by gym, altho lookin online there is meant to be one in crawley down, there is a phone number i just aint got around to callin them yet. once i do il let u know if its still running etc


----------



## marc

Try these guys

Instructor: Steve Tansley

Address: Grange Farm, Turners Hill Road, Crawley, Greater London

Tel: 01293 428633 Mobile : 0790 499 2723

Email : [email protected]

Training Times: the gym is open 7 days a week normally around 6.30 Mon. to Fri. and sat and sun from 2.00 pm stand up fighting mon and wed > grappling tue and Thurs. self training sat and sun Fri. is open

or

Lumpini Muay thai

49 Gatwick road

Manor Royal

rh10 9rd Crawley, United Kingdom

or

http://whitecranemartialarts.co.uk/crane/

and last one

West Sussex MMA - Mixed Martial Arts. BJJ, Muay Thai, MMA, no-gi submission wrestling. All experience and fitness levels, beginners to pro. Contact Tim - 07518336944

[email protected]


----------



## SanshouMatt

Tim's place is supposed to be pretty good, he posts over on cagewarriors a fair bit and I'm planning on getting over to him when my knee is back to full strength, he's run some great seminars from wht I hear. Lumpini is great, I know a few of their current and ex fighters but damn it's hard work! LOL

I also know Neil over at white crane, he's pretty traditional and if you're looking for MMA training I'd not bother as he's not going to teach you much in that direction. His SanShou classes are friday night and at a time when any self respecting person will be down the pub!

Not heard of the other guy, might give him a bell and see what he does.

Sussex is getting better for MMA, there are a few little pockets of us who train.


----------



## chalky

Thanks for the replies. Have been going to Lumpini for just over three months now and they are really good and friendly guys there especially John J. Sol Gilbert has just opened up a club in Crawley. Been there several times now and have enjoyed the MMA and Submission wrestling immensely. Am probably going to carry on with the Muay Thai as my main martial art but do one or two sessions at Sol`s place each week.

Have a look at it if you havenâ€™t already http://www.ztfightskool.com/find_us.htm

Cheers

Chalky


----------



## SanshouMatt

Glad you found a club, Lumpini is great, you'll probably come across Mickey O'Brien at soem point, very good mate of mine but complete nutter.. if he could stay off booze and gear for a reasonable amount of time he would be an awesome fighter! LOL

What's ZT Crawley like? Seen the one ion Brighton and it's pretty well run and laid out, when the knee is up to scratch I'll probably get myself to Crawley at least once a week. Do they have a BJJ coach at Crawley now?


----------



## Cha$e

ZT run some very good outfits and there is a wealth of experience at hand with their instructors and fighters. If you can Matt get yourself there when your injuries have healed and you wont look back.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Yeah heard good things, Met Sol a few times he seems like a decent enough bloke, bit of a brawler rather than technician in the ring through! LOL

I'm itching to get back into some proper training, what I'm doing at home does get a little stale!


----------



## ivam maciel

SanshouMatt said:


> Glad you found a club, Lumpini is great, you'll probably come across Mickey O'Brien at soem point, very good mate of mine but complete nutter.. if he could stay off booze and gear for a reasonable amount of time he would be an awesome fighter! LOL
> 
> What's ZT Crawley like? Seen the one ion Brighton and it's pretty well run and laid out, when the knee is up to scratch I'll probably get myself to Crawley at least once a week. Do they have a BJJ coach at Crawley now?


Hello man, what's going on?!

I'm the BJJ coach @ ZT Brighton and Crawley.. We just started the Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu up in Crawley classes getting better day by day, if u want come to train, u and everybody here from the forum are welcome!

If you have any question my email is [email protected]

BJJ Crawley - Every tuesday and thursday @ 6:30pm

BJJ Brighton - Monday to Friday @ 12pm - Sunday @ 11am

Evening classes: Tuesday, Wed and Friday @ 7:30pm

Always @ ZT FIGHT SKOOL!

www.ztfightskool.com

Best regards,

Ivam Maciel


----------



## SanshouMatt

Hi Ivam, good to see some more Sussex people on here!


----------



## Mark

I wonder if there are any clubs in east sussex?


----------



## TAX

The only bjj club currently operating in the Crawley area is alliance jiujitsu. We can be contacted via the alliance Brighton website or by email alliancebjjbrighton.com tel 07970828636. We run our classes from hut21 tillgate huts next to the k2 in Crawley. Take care


----------



## Guest

I pray for you, if it will look good for inferior UGG Adirondack Tall 5498 in the approach trends of nowadays, the most of the good customs kept.

Related Articles:

UGG Adirondack Tall 5498

ugg Classic Tall 5815


----------



## The Dog 87

Hi there

I'm new to this and I have heard there is a new mma/combat school opening in crawley west sussex.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Details my man, details..


----------



## jonesc5

I've just finished doing the website for a new MMA club that's just started in Haywards Heath.

Check it out

Sussex Mixed Martial Arts and Self Defence

Chris


----------

